
Y Combinator funded companies - volida

======
volida
I was at LeWeb3 and I witnessed Weebly's presentation at the startup corner.
Overall of what I remember was that they guy that was presenting was prepared
and knew what he was talking about. Comparing to some other presenters who
were lost, very stressed and therefore getting you tired and losing you, the
difference was obvious. Yoono and Weebly were the highlights for me at the
start up corner...

I was trying to find the video from the presentation... www.vpod.tv has an
archive with leweb3, but no luck

------
danw
Theres a list at:

http://yrumors.infogami.com/OldHomePage

------
volida
xobni.com, reddit.com, pollground.com, loopt.com, weebly.com

which else?

~~~
sharpshoot
boso.com (now auctomatic), socialmoth, justin.tv?

~~~
pg
They're all not launched and/or making something new.

